#ubuntu-us-la 2010-12-16
<Patman68> Hello everyone
<Patman68> Has anybody set up Samba lately?
<r2d2rogers> Patman68: not lately
<r2d2rogers> you hava particular issue?
<Patman68> yeah installed it on 10.10 and I can not see or access the share on windows machines
<Patman68> seems that 10.10 has a few bugs and does not configure well from the GUI
<r2d2rogers> I haven't gotten 10.10 installed yet
<r2d2rogers> sorry for delay... at work.
<r2d2rogers> I have had issued from the windows side regularly
<r2d2rogers> what version(s) of windows?
<Patman68> xp
<r2d2rogers> did you try making sure they were visible by "guests" ?
<Patman68> it was suppose to be visible by everyone
<r2d2rogers> Hmm
<r2d2rogers> I'd just be googling it more, have you tried asking in #ubuntu?  it's the main support channel
<Patman68> no I have not I have seen several how to's on it but none seem to work but then I have just reinstalled the OS and going to try with a fresh start on the instructions I received off a web site for 10.10
<Patman68> latest book I had covered version 8.xx did not have anything current for 10
<Patman68> But I think some things are broke, for instance I had to use the CLI to add users to samba since the GUI did not seem to work, I could fill out all the info but the user was never added
<Patman68> we have some older Red Hat servers that are doing samba that are CLI only no X and while I can configure and fix them with no problem the guy that works for me has no unix background at all, so it is very hard for him to work on them.  I am trying to upgrade these boxes to Ubuntu so he will also be able to do some administration.
<r2d2rogers> Patman68: cool, I am planning to be job hunting more in the near term, I'd like to get back into a web programming or IT role, my position changed with a recent merger....
<Patman68> contact me when you are ready I will be looking for another IT person
 * r2d2rogers tries to figure out how to find a random person on IRC.
 * r2d2rogers goes to get a haircut.
<Patman68> WOOT got the samba server running on Ubuntu 10.10 hot dog
<Patman68> later guys going home
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-12-15
<Robdgreat> gah
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-12-16
<Wonnenangshonat> Howdy
<Robdgreat> hi
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-12-18
<thekkid> Hi
